# Sponsorship From Company



## SmartPhone (Jul 15, 2015)

For recruiting a non EU citizen (Asian) does the companies have to provide sponsorship etc. to him?
Is it just enough to give an offer letter with the required sallary level? (38000 euros)

When I read make it in germany wesite I feel like only this is needed and when the employee takes this offer letter with necessary documents then the embassy provides him VISA.

Is it as simple as that? 
I came across the word sponsorship by the company while reading this forum. Can someone please explain whats the same...


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

This letter IS the sponsorship.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

SmartPhone said:


> For recruiting a non EU citizen (Asian) does the companies have to provide sponsorship etc. to him?
> Is it just enough to give an offer letter with the required sallary level? (38000 euros)
> 
> When I read make it in germany wesite I feel like only this is needed and when the employee takes this offer letter with necessary documents then the embassy provides him VISA.
> ...


Depending on what kind of job it is, the company may or may not have to do a resident labour market test and/or get permission from the federal department of employment.


----------



## SmartPhone (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.
An offer letter is for sure that a company will give when they hire someone.
Then why it is said companies doesnt will to give sponsorship.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

SmartPhone said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> An offer letter is for sure that a company will give when they hire someone.
> Then why it is said companies doesnt will to give sponsorship.


This doesn't make sense.

They offered you a job knowing that you need to be sponsored but refuse to do so?

What exactly did they say?


----------



## SmartPhone (Jul 15, 2015)

ALKB said:


> This doesn't make sense.
> 
> They offered you a job knowing that you need to be sponsored but refuse to do so?
> 
> What exactly did they say?


I didnt get an offer letter yet. I am just understanding the situations.
People say its difficult to get "sponsorship"
So they join some agency kind of companies and work as external employees of some other companies.( their master company takes 30% of their salary paid by their clients) 

So getting a job directly with the company is equivalent to getting sponsorship from them. Am I right?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

SmartPhone said:


> I didnt get an offer letter yet. I am just understanding the situations.
> People say its difficult to get "sponsorship"
> So they join some agency kind of companies and work as external employees of some other companies.( their master company takes 30% of their salary paid by their clients)
> 
> So getting a job directly with the company is equivalent to getting sponsorship from them. Am I right?


Not necessarily. That's how some companies try to get around the visa requirements. Sponsoring an employee can be an expensive and slightly complicated process for an employer, particularly a small company. So they do what they can to avoid the process altogether.

If you go through an agency company, then technically, you are working for the agency company, not for the company you're doing the work for. 

I don't know the German rules/laws about visas for contractors (which is what you would be in the situation you describe) but it's usually tricky territory, no matter what country you're dealing with.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## SmartPhone (Jul 15, 2015)

So the strategy should be to accept any job offer (either from agencies or directly from companies) not looking at sallaries and other benefits.
Once you get an offer apply for EU Blue card and then you can easily later change employer (after 2 years)
Am I right?


----------

